# Is this food any good? (Limited choices for my pup)



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello,

I am having trouble with dog food because the place I live in doesn't have the good choices like Wellness and Orijen and so on. What we have here is Purina, Pedigree, Happy Dog, Royal Canin. 

Currently I am feeding my puppy with Royal Canin despite the bad reviews as it's the best choice amongst other above mentioned foods. 

I can't buy dog food online as the shipping rate goes above 150$ to get it here for a small package. 

However, today I ran into a vet in my town and he has this food called Brit. All the other products contain rice and wheat but this one linked down below doesn't. But I am not sure it is suitable for my 3.9 pounds maltese?

If someone has any idea about this food or knows if the ingredients are any good please let me know!

LAMB & RICE - Brit international

or this one?

http://www.brit-petfood.com/products/dogs3/superpremium7/food3/dry6/brit-care-salmon-all-breed-salmon-potato2/


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I am not familiar with only Royal Canin, Purina. and Pedigree, I can only advise that Royal Canin is most likely the better of them. However, it is unfortunate that you are not able to find one of the better ones that we have here in the States. Not sure I am familiar with the other variety that you mentioned and will have to check it out.


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Since I am not familiar with only Royal Canin, Purina. and Pedigree, I can only advise that Royal Canin is most likely the better of them. However, it is unfortunate that you are not able to find one of the better ones that we have here in the States. Not sure I am familiar with the other variety that you mentioned and will have to check it out.


These are the ingredients on the Brit food: (Puppy food)
lamb meat meal, rice, chicken fat (preserved with tocopherols), salmon oil, natural ﬂavors, brewer´s yeast, dried apples, minerals, hydrolyzed crustacean shells (a source of glucosamine, 310 mg/kg), cartilage extract (a source of chondroitin, 190 mg/kg), mannan-oligosaccharides (150 mg/kg), fructo-oligosaccharides (100 mg/kg), yucca schidigera extract(80 mg/kg).

They seem decent enough as it doesn't contain wheat or corn or dried beet pulp...

These are ingridients on the RC food: (Puppy food)

Chicken meal, brewers rice, chicken fat, corn, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten, dried beet pulp, natural flavors, sodium silico aluminate, vegetable oil, fish oil, calcium carbonate, fructooligosaccharides, potassium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, L-lysine, hydrolyzed yeast, sodium tripolyphosphate, choline chloride, DL-methionine, taurine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], trace minerals (zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), L-carnitine, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have thought very carefully about your choices. Purina and Pedigree are absolutely not. The R C has bad ingredients such as corn, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten...which are proteins that are very hard on the kidneys, beet pulp might cause tear stains and is too high in sugar. Royal Canin is a definite no.
Brit lamb seems to be a special diet for dogs with digestive or allergy issues. The fructo-oligosaccharides is a digestive aid, and while some people think it is healthful, I question it. It also says rice, not brown rice, which is a useless filler with no nutritional value.
I wouldn't do the Brit salmon formula, because it is most certainly farm raised salmon which is not only less nutritious than wild salmon, but disastrous for the environment.

I guess, if I had to choose from your list I would go with the Brit lamb. But, I wouldn't. I would find a recipe for home prepared food. I know it is a hassle, but your babies life depends on it. I feed mine frozen raw food, which I am fortunate to find locally. 

Do you have any pet boutiques near you? You may be able to find better food at a nice pet store.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not crazy about what I see there but I really don't know what to tell you. You could try home cooking if you wanted but you have a puppy? I'm not confident home cooking for a puppy because of their nutritional needs. I wonder if www.balanceit.com would help. The Dr. that runs it is very helpful-but I think you need the permission of your own vet to order a recipe for a puppy. You would buy their supplement and make your own food-using the supplement to balance it. I don't know how the shipping would be though..


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Sylie said:


> I have thought very carefully about your choices. Purina and Pedigree are absolutely not. The R C has bad ingredients such as corn, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten...which are proteins that are very hard on the kidneys, beet pulp might cause tear stains and is too high in sugar. Royal Canin is a definite no.
> Brit lamb seems to be a special diet for dogs with digestive or allergy issues. The fructo-oligosaccharides is a digestive aid, and while some people think it is healthful, I question it. It also says rice, not brown rice, which is a useless filler with no nutritional value.
> I wouldn't do the Brit salmon formula, because it is most certainly farm raised salmon which is not only less nutritious than wild salmon, but disastrous for the environment.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking your time answering me! 

I got the Brit lamb & rice food for puppies and she is enjoying it so far. It says no corn, GMO, wheat, beef and pork, so I am guessing it is better than feeding her Royal Canin. 

I'll keep feeding this until September because after that a friend of mine can bring me "Taste of the wild" food from another country and I'll switch her to that! :heart:


----------

